# C. Kota tinggi and C. Schulzei



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Some photos taken last December on C. sp. ktsp and C. schulzei.


























Full story 
http://natureye.com/journeys/cryptocoryne-schulzei-de-wit.html


















Full story
http://natureye.com/journeys/the-mystery-of-c-sp-kota-tinggi.html


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Josh,
Thanks for sharing. Nice pictures.

I have schulzei from a few location. mostly self collected. I found schulzei from Kota tinggi and Panti are relatively easy to cultivate, they grow spontaneously and send off runner fast. 

However those from a few locations near Mersing are extremely hard to keep. They have very interesting leaf pattern but grow very slow and melt easily.

What is your experience in cultivating them?

Yoong


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Yoong said:


> Josh,
> Thanks for sharing. Nice pictures.
> 
> I have schulzei from a few location. mostly self collected. I found schulzei from Kota tinggi and Panti are relatively easy to cultivate, they grow spontaneously and send off runner fast.
> ...


Keeping a patch in a small tank emerge for sometime now, so far so good.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Do they all grow under the same conditions? That is, is the flow of the water and it's makeup the same? Are the plants equally abundant in all three places?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

rs79 said:


> Do they all grow under the same conditions? That is, is the flow of the water and it's makeup the same? Are the plants equally abundant in all three places?


Panti resides in KT, so we can assume there are the same from the same source, they are mostly found in the jungle stream and swamp, check the following link for other location found by Herman.

http://natureye.com/journeys/cpurpurea-south-east-johor-part-3-final.html


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

KT is Kalamintan?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

rs79 said:


> KT is Kalamintan?


KT = Kota Tinggi.


----------

